# Duda altavoz y arduino



## Daklon (Jun 6, 2014)

Con este tema estoy bastante perdido y cuanto más busco mas me pierdo...

He reciclado un altavoz viejo, en la parte trasera pone que soporta una potencia de 2 watios y que tiene una impedancia de 8 ohmios, hasta aquí bien. El problema es que he estado buscando información sobre altavoces y he leido que si le aplicas mas potencia de la que soportan te los puedes cargar(algo lógico). Esto no me preocupa ya que el altavoz aguanta con creces la potencia que suministra el arduino y además es reciclado por lo que no duele al bolsillo.

Lo que me preocupa es que en algunos sitios he leido que te puedes cargar el amplificador si le conectas un altavoz demasiado potente. He sumado 2 y 2 y he pensado... ¿y si me cargo el arduino por conectar este altavoz? no se me ocurre una explicación para cargarmelo y me parece que es poco probable... pero ante la duda mejor pregunto y me quedo tranquilo.

También he leido por ahí de conectar el altavoz con una resistencia de 100 ohmios...

No voy a hacerme un amplificador para conectar este altavoz, solo lo quiero para hacer un par de pruebas simples de tonos, si tuviera que hacerme uno... pues seguramente acabaría buscando un piezo o algo así.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 6, 2014)

para empezar 
¿que quieres hacer?

se puede usar un pequeño transistor para exitar el altavoz pues no va a quemar el pin de salida como un amplificador de audio de 60 watts 

pero si le va  a faltar galleta 

puedes usar un transistor o un amplificador de audio como el lm386


----------



## Daklon (Jun 6, 2014)

Pues simplemente quería hacer sonar un par de tonos, nada mas, se que no va a ir al 100% no lo quiero para que los vecinos vengan a quejarse de que tengo el volumen muy alto 

Simplemente quiero probar las librerías de sonidos con arduino, con que se oiga un poco me vale, tengo la esperanza de que con los 40 mA que da el arduino se oiga algo aunque sea muy bajo sin llegar a usar amplis o transistores, básicamente porque no los tengo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 6, 2014)

usa la ley de ohm 

para saber qque corriente circula por ese pin , no busques informacion como tal del arduino mas bien revisa la hoja de datos del microcontrolador que usa normalmente es el ATMEGA8 
el transistor normalmente entra en saturacion cuando es exitado por el pin , la carga obiamente es la impedancia del altavoz

mas bien el transistor sirve para que fluya corriente por el altavoz "como una barrera de potencia y control".


----------



## Daklon (Jun 6, 2014)

tengo el arduino uno R3, el cual usa el atmega328, he encontrado el datashet pero no veo el amperaje o voltaje de salida por ningún lado...

de todas formas.. creo que no me he explicado bien... mi duda es si conectando el altavoz directamente a la salida analógica del arduino hay peligro de cargarmelo(el arduino), se que el montaje idóneo sería con un transistor... pero tendría que comprar uno.. y para eso me compro un piezo... pero ya que tenía este altavoz por aquí abandonado quise intentarlo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 6, 2014)

ya te dije con ley de ohm

el problema es que casi nadie sabe usar la ley de ohm

V=IR

digamos que un voltaje TTL es aprox 4.3 a 4.5 
digamos 4.5

4.5=I 8ohms

despeja I y veras que pasa  hay me cuentas si puedes usarlo o no


----------



## Daklon (Jun 7, 2014)

Según la web de arduino, funciona a 5 V y lo máximo que da son 40 mA
he calculado para 5 voltios y me da 625 mA lo que es una burrada de diferencia..  si lo conectara directamente se fundiría la placa no?

si le conecto en serie una resistencia de 120 ohmios, mas los 8 del altavoz... si que me da un valor inferior al de la placa, 39 mA, de esta forma no se fundiría ¿no?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 7, 2014)

la placa no le pasa nada el chip es que se se muere

no sacaria ni lumbre ni nada de nada solo dejaria de funcionar el pin que alimento la bocina

por eso debes usar un transistor

un PN2222 soporta 800mA que estaria muy bien 
te dejo el link para que descargues un programita que te ayudara a encontrar las resistencias que nececitas para el transistor

Ver el archivo adjunto 110664

recuerda que la resistencia ya esta que es la bocina y mide 8 ohms  solo debes encontrar la resistencia de la base del transistor


----------



## chclau (Jun 7, 2014)

La solucion con la resistencia tambien funciona, el parlante se escuchara mas bajito pero si es por probar y escuchar algo, con la resistencia en serie alcanza.


----------



## yafico (Nov 21, 2014)

Daklon dijo:


> Según la web de arduino, funciona a 5 V y lo máximo que da son 40 mA
> he calculado para 5 voltios y me da 625 mA lo que es una burrada de diferencia..  si lo conectara directamente se fundiría la placa no?
> 
> si le conecto en serie una resistencia de 120 ohmios, mas los 8 del altavoz... si que me da un valor inferior al de la placa, 39 mA, de esta forma no se fundiría ¿no?



Hola Daklon, espero no sea tarde para responderte, preciso andaba creando una melodia con arduino y la acabo de terminar, por lo que te puedo decir que se puede si es lo que queres, aparte te digo una cosa la operacion que has hecho, tendrias que poner un parlante de 125 ohms, lo cual no se puede, y con la resistencia bajarias mas la potencia que de por si ya es baja para el paralante que usas, la mejor solucion te la ha dado TRILO-BYTE, pero he comprobado que es mejor usar un transistor PNP, en mi caso he usado un MPS2907 (2N2907) y una resistencia de 10k a la base del transistor y me va de maravilla, espero como dije no sea tarde para responder pero mas sin embargo pondre una imagen para que lo puedan ver, y si alguien necesita el codigo, que me avise y lo pasare.

PD: Apenas estoy empezando con arduino, pero creo que no me ido tan mal.


----------

